# Padron 7000 Cigar Review - One word GREAT



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The pre light aroma was great. I was impressed how easily it drew before I lit it. Once I fired it up, had a wonderful cedar with a touch of sweetn...

Read the full review here: Padron 7000 Cigar Review - One word GREAT


----------

